# Unrest in Ecuador



## tomkalina (Oct 8, 2019)

Rioting currently over the removal of government subsidies keeping fuel costs artificially low. The government has moved from Quito to Guayaquil temporarily. We wish our Ecuadorean friends, ex-pats and ST members a safe resolution of this problem.


----------



## valenzino (Oct 8, 2019)

my god...I'll heading there in few days....maybe need to change my mind.....


----------



## abax (Oct 8, 2019)

This news scares me a bit for the safety of the countries'
people and makes me wish the current administration would
be more kind and more welcoming to the people who are trying
to escape a deteriorating situation.


----------

